# Dr. S.N. Thomas Eclectric Oil...



## NORG (Jul 6, 2005)

Dug this one yesterday. It reads "Dr. S.N. Thomas Eclectric Oil" on the front, "Northrop & Lyman Toronto ONT" on the back, and "External" and "Internal" on the sides.

 Front...


----------



## NORG (Jul 6, 2005)

Back...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 30, 2007)

Cures deafness in 2 days, woohoo!! []
 It was a very common patent medicine. I havent seen that many Canadian versions, but then I havent dug in Canada.


----------

